# Sometimes it's the simplest things - poor microfoam



## squiggs1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

On the offchance*it's of any use to anyone, I've been struggling for weeks with getting decent microfoam on my Piccino. It was fine (at least to my limited abilities) for as long as I can remember, but around October, I started to produce something not dissimilar to what my three year old produces if given a straw, glass of milk and impunity to make as much mess as he likes!

Anyway, several months of useless tweaks to my technique, I assumed I had simply lost what little ability I ever possessed. The machine has also recently been serviced, so I didn't think there would be a problem there. However, during the quarterly "full teardown" clean (as opposed to my weekly and monthly routines of backflushing and general polishing), I loosened the steam tip nozzle - although not by much as it was already pretty loose. Putting back on, it was tightened properly and problem solved - I'm now back to my standard, mediocre performance! If only I'd thought to see whether or not the steam tip was tightened properly in the first place!This probably belongs in the "daft things you've done thread"!


----------

